# range on Homelink auto-dimming mirror?



## canadave (Jun 27, 2017)

Thinking of buying a Homelink mirror when I buy my 2017 Rogue. Does anyone know what the range is when using it as a garage door opener?


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

canadave said:


> Thinking of buying a Homelink mirror when I buy my 2017 Rogue. Does anyone know what the range is when using it as a garage door opener?


About 100 ft on direct line of sight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

